# Aframax tanker Yare ran aground [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Aframax tanker Yare reportedly grounded on May 10 2012 off Curacao, Venezuela 

More...


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

It certain did ground and did serious bottom damage an estimated 600 tons. It is lying at Grand Bahama Shipyard waiting for steel plate to be rolled in the US.


----------

